# Ride Wanted: Isabel/Mansfield/SPI for Labor Day



## Ryan-San (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi guys. Looking for a ride out to the blue water some time during this Labor Day weekend, out of South Padre, Port Isabel, Port Mansfield area.

Will pay my share of the gas and do my share of the boat cleaning, fish cleaning, and all other unglamorous work. Have own gear, been out many times, etc.

Anyone heading out?


----------

